# Powerful bookshelf speakers suggestions !!



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

Looking for a new pair of bookshelves...

what i have now : b&w 685

What caught my interest so far are the following;

SVS Ultra Bookshelves
Golden Ears Aon3
B&W CM5

Would anyone happen to go through these speakers and could share their thoughts plz?

for one im looking for a more controlled speaker, better bass response, mid bass tightness and mid-range treble clarity

budget is no more than a b&w cm5

other suggestion are welcome

thx


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would also look, at the Focal Aria speakers
http://www.focal.com/en/aria-900/444-aria-906-3544055691303.html

http://www.spearitsound.com/Main_Left_and_Right-Focal_Aria_906.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The focal aria above is one a few others

Tannoy DC6

Dynaudio DM 2\7


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

zieglj01 said:


> I would also look, at the Focal Aria speakers
> http://www.focal.com/en/aria-900/444-aria-906-3544055691303.html
> 
> http://www.spearitsound.com/Main_Left_and_Right-Focal_Aria_906.html


those focal look sweet, although i heard the 807 and it really dindt do it for me... the bass is too soft i find.. not engaging much, maybe those new ones are better!




Andre said:


> The focal aria above is one a few others
> 
> Tannoy DC6
> 
> Dynaudio DM 2\7


Those Dynaudio certainly look very solid and interesting!! will check it out

thx for the replies


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you have not read it, we recently reviewed the DM 3/7 here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...valuation-home-audition-event.html#post646334


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

SQBubble said:


> those focal look sweet, although i heard the 807 and it really dindt do it for me... the bass is too soft i find.. not engaging much, maybe those new ones are better!


Different drivers and design, and a higher level - I would keep them on
a short list to audition 

Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## rms8 (Jan 29, 2009)

Have you looked at Swans?

http://swanspeakers.com/products/products.aspx?cid=4

Remarkable speakers for amazingly low $$$ (comparatively speaking)


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Taughtness and depth of bass often has much more to do with placement and power than most other factors. 

If you liked the timber of the bowers you already know you'll like the CM5, as for the others... you should make time to listen. 

Are your speakers on stands? What amp are you using?


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

SQBubble said:


> Those Dynaudio certainly look very solid and interesting!! will check it out
> 
> thx for the replies


there is a pair of dynaudio dm2/8s on audiogon.com right now for a pretty good price for a speaker thats NIB. Dyns can certianly do bass well. the DM line used to have just 4 bookshelf models, but when dynaudio added the 3/7s and the center channel, they did away with the dm2/8s and dm2/10s. i have no affiliation with the seller.


----------

